# Gulf Shores Super Boat Show



## legend (Feb 27, 2010)

March 5-7, 2010 at The Wharf in Orange Beach, AL.

There is going to be a surfing contest from 2-4 pm on Saturday, winner gets $500 cash. Also seminars on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. There will Kingfish Seminar by Marcus Kennedy, J&M tackle for off shore lure rigging, Kayak demos by Bass Pro, and more seminars on inshore fishing for reds, trout and flounder.

Will be having boats up to and over 60'. The show will have boats in the water, outside on the lawn and some inside.

Parking is free and the hours are 10am-5pm all three days. Admission is $5 and kids 14 and under are free. This is the biggest show of its kind on the Gulf Coast. This will be the closet boat show to Pensacola this year.



Website: Odyssey Events and Promotions


----------

